# Got knives?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I got some. Mostly KA-BAR, as well as some vintage Gerber MKII's. Got quite a few automatic pocket knives as well. I have about 8-10 KA-BARS that are are new, but out of the box.

I was an unofficial knife dealer years ago when I had my FFL.

One of these days, I'm gonna cull the herd, knives and firearms.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinese knives ?
My boss had a saying. Tape a dollar to that knife and throw it away. 
I said why ? Then you can say you threw away something worth a dollar. Lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Olean, NY.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Olean, NY.


Lol, it was definitely in Rochester ,NY. 
We were doing a bridge job.
He was originally from Kentucky, very good man, lol.
Good sense of humor, educated.

He asked me a question.... how do you pronounce the capitol of Kentucky? Louie..Ville,,,,? Or Louis..ville ?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Olean, NY.


Olean, NY. They do have a unionized construction office. 
Southern tier of NYS. Great hunting grounds


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Olean, NY. They do have a unionized construction office.
> Southern tier of NYS. Great hunting grounds


Okay, so remind me! What are we talking about?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Okay, so remind me! What are we talking about?


Lol, knives lol,
Your reply was Olean, Ny ? Maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Okay, so remind me! What are we talking about?


I live not to far from
olean , ny.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes?
You're familiar with Olean ?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I got knives

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> I got knives
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The marines are very familiar with Kabar knives. I'm a little familiar.
I prefer the USA made ka-kabars, never owned a Taiwan made Ka-bar.
Love my knives


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a Kabar that is stamped Olean NY, but the stamped text looks suspiciously like a Taiwan product.
Either way it seems to be high quality.









GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

All of my large fixed blade KA-BAR knives are USA made.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Lol, knives lol,
> Your reply was Olean, Ny ? Maybe I misunderstood.


You implied they were made in China. I was simply correcting you.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I have a Kabar that is stamped Olean NY, but the stamped text looks suspiciously like a Taiwan product.
> Either way it seems to be high quality.
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering what the OLEAN , NY was, I'm not to far from Olean Ny. 
Thanks for the info


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> All of my large fixed blade KA-BAR knives are USA made.


I know, I was busting your chops on the Taiwan blades, lol.
You're always quality minded. That's why I specified Chinese, lol. 
Very nice


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I know, I was busting your chops on the Taiwan blades, lol.
> You're always quality minded. That's why I specified Chinese, lol.
> Very nice


With all the misery, grief, sadness, and political BS going on right now, you still think you need to give me a hard time.............

Don't you know by now, I'm unbustable.............


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

One of my favorite KA-BAR knives is this one. It is made in Taiwan, but it's a very, very stout and sturdy knife. Full tang to boot.

I like them so much, I purchased several. It's a model 5555. I'm not sure, but I think they are no longer made.

Take note of the spear-shaped pommel on the end of the handle. It's very effective!


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I started Gathering my knives for this picture and I'm really surprised. I didn't realize I had so many. [On top Gerber MKII/ Cheap Chinese knock off that says S&W HRT on it.
On the left going down
Buck 119
Camilus GI survival knife.
GI Gerber Multitool

On the right going down
Schrade L7 made for Craftsman
Buck 110
Buck 110 Slim
Benchmade 710
CRKT Ignitor
Gerber Multitool
Fake gas station SAK that Mama-San bought me for Christmas one year and is wonderful and is the best knife I own


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> All of my large fixed blade KA-BAR knives are USA made.


I see that, nice


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cypher said:


> I started Gathering my knives for this picture and I'm really surprised. I didn't realize I had so many. [br][br][br][br]On top[br][br]Gerber MKII/ Cheap Chinese knock off that says S&W HRT on it [br][br]On the left going down[br]Buck 119[br]Camilus GI survival knife.[br]GI Gerber Multitool [br][br]On the right going down[br][br]Schrade L7 made for Craftsman[br]Buck 110[br]Buck 110 Slim[br]Benchmade 710[br]CRKT Ignitor [br]Gerber Multitool [br][br]Fake gas station SAK that Mama-San bought me for Christmas one year and is wonderful and is the best knife I own[br][br]


Nice!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I have a Kabar that is stamped Olean NY, but the stamped text looks suspiciously like a Taiwan product.
> Either way it seems to be high quality.
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a USA made Ka-bar, what's stamped on the other side?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cypher said:


> I started Gathering my knives for this picture and I'm really surprised. I didn't realize I had so many. [On top Gerber MKII/ Cheap Chinese knock off that says S&W HRT on it.
> On the left going down
> Buck 119
> Camilus GI survival knife.
> ...


Nice


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Olean, NY.


I didn't get it ( olean ny ) I'm about an hour away from Olean, NY. 
ILL GO VISIT THE FACTORY TOMORROW, LOL


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

These three are what I carry every night at work.



Gerber Multitool 
Buck 110 
Benchmade 710

When I'm not at work I carry the Multitool and the Buck 110 slim


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This knife, IMHO, is the best of the best. I have four of these, two of which are NIB, such as this one.

Gerber MKII, late 1970's vintage. I bought this one back in 1977, after I left the military. Price back then was $38.50. Current price? A couple hundred or more.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I brought this one home after training with the British SAS back in 1976. It's a real, legit, Stiletto. It was used, but in very fine condition.

Button pommel on end of handle.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> It looks like a USA made Ka-bar, what's stamped on the other side?














GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My favorite knife is a Cold Steel SRK that my youngest daughter bought me for Christmas 1999 when she was at Fort Lee. It has been used most of the time since I got it and has been carried almost every day since I retired on the farm and trails.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I brought this one home after training with the British SAS back in 1976. It's a real, legit, Stiletto. It was used, but in very fine condition.
> 
> Button pummel on end of handle.
> 
> View attachment 18984


This knife and the Gerber are silent killers. 
What is the button pummel used for


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> This knife and the Gerber are silent killers.
> What is the button pummel used for


For cracking of skulls.

The one on the MKII is pyramid shaped.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> For cracking of skulls.
> 
> The one on the MKII is pyramid shaped.


 No kidding ? Didn't know, You stab first or crack their skull first?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> No kidding ? Didn't know, You stab first or crack their skull first?


It depends on what you want done. No need to do both. Most good fighting / survival knives will have a pommel of some sort or kind.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Button pummel on end of handle.


Since you are in fact certainly unbustable, the word is pommel.
Pummel is striking repeatedly with a fist, pommel, is the knob on the end of a sword handle.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> Since you are in fact certainly unbustable, the word is pommel.
> Pummel is striking repeatedly with a fist, pommel, is the knob on the end of a sword handle.
> 
> GW


Duly noted and corrections made.

Good thing that higher levels of math are not required on this forum.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> It depends on what you want done. No need to do both. Most good fighting / survival knives will have a pommel of some sort or kind.


I learned something knew today.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

_Affects_ and _effects_ confuse me as well............


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> _Affects_ and _effects_ confuse me as well............


That's a tricky one. 
This should clear it up. 
Here's the short version of how to use *affect* vs. *effect*. *Affect* is usually a verb, and it means to impact or change. *Effect* is usually a noun, an *effect* is the result of a change.,,lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> That's a tricky one.
> This should clear it up.
> Here's the short version of how to use *affect* vs. *effect*. *Affect* is usually a verb, and it means to impact or change. *Effect* is usually a noun, an *effect* is the result of a change.,,lol


I still get confused. So.....I just act like I know what I'm doing.


----------

